# Opinion of O'Hare?



## Holla (Jan 12, 2014)

I recently slightly changed up my dreamie list a little, as my tastes have changed slightly. I used to think O'Hare was meh when I first saw him, but now he is probably my favourite male villager. After looking at him closely I realized this. So what do you think of O'Hare?

Reason why I like him is that I love his colours, the dark brown, minty green and orange, as well as that cute little hat for an added touch!

Neat fact: O'Hare last appeared in Animal Crossing for GameCube in which he was a Cranky, now in New Leaf he was changed to a Smug.



​


----------



## Yen Quest (Jan 12, 2014)

He's a chocolate-covered mint bunny, topped with caramel (hair) and waffle-based top hat as an added bonus. You just can't go wrong with that now, can you?


----------



## JaeJae (Jan 12, 2014)

Yen Quest said:


> He's a chocolate-covered mint bunny, topped with caramel (hair) and waffle-based top hat as an added bonus. You just can't go wrong with that now, can you?



Now that you mention it... I think he's pretty cute. Wouldn't mind him in my town. Not every bunny wears a hat like him


----------



## Lamues (Jan 12, 2014)

He'd be one of my favourites, but... I can't get passed that green nose. A nose.. green? It ruins everything for me.
Everything else about him's awesome


----------



## Lassy (Jan 12, 2014)

I don't want to be mean, but i'm kinda fed up with all those threads about "what do you think about ... ", who cares about what other think about your taste? There. And o'hare, i don't like his look.


----------



## RhinoK (Jan 12, 2014)

I have longed for the day he would return for years. I had the benefit of ACG and internet and I could never go to the island, so I sat there admiring islanders. *-* Now I know the way to get to the island, but I don't have my game and the glitch is only available in Winter. -sigh-


----------



## dollydaydream (Jan 12, 2014)

I had him in my town but unfortunately his house his house crushed my pathway, he was a pretty awesome little guy though


----------



## Byngo (Jan 12, 2014)

I think his coloring is atrocious. The only thing that makes me okay with him is that hat.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jan 12, 2014)

That wittle hat!


----------



## itzafennecfox (Jan 12, 2014)

I have him in my town and adore him.


----------



## Improv (Jan 12, 2014)

I think O'Hare is a really cool villager, although he isn't my favorite smug.


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 12, 2014)

He's cute and all, I like his hat, but he's not my fave smug. That would be Rodney.


----------



## Boccages (Jan 12, 2014)

Love him. My favorite villager with Pate.


----------



## fl0ra (Jan 12, 2014)

he's a total hipster rabbit and i miss having him in my town :c
i needed space for wolfgang and charlise wouldn't move out at the time. 
i definitely wanted to keep him. i love his little hat. 
but now he's living in my boyfriend's town so i get to see him once in awhile <3


----------



## beffa (Jan 12, 2014)

I had him, he was a dreamie at the time. I don't like him anymore though. He's not cute at all. I like his hat, but it's nothing too special. Plus the smug personality is boring so… Yeah. I got rid of him. Aand he did move 2 spaces in front of my campsite.


----------



## Boccages (Jan 13, 2014)

beffa said:


> I had him, he was a dreamie at the time. I don't like him anymore though. He's not cute at all. I like his hat, but it's nothing too special. Plus the smug personality is boring so… Yeah. I got rid of him. Aand he did move 2 spaces in front of my campsite.


How can one go from being a dreamie to being "meh" and getting kicked out of your town ?


----------



## Burumun (Jan 13, 2014)

I have him in my town, but I honestly don't like him so much. I thought he was okay at first, except for the fact that his eyes look weird. Then he and Klaus destroyed an alternating line of azaleas I have, and I already had Marshal before (who is one of my favorites), so I want him out.


----------



## (Alice) (Jan 13, 2014)

I love me some O'Hare. Like other people have mentioned, he makes me think of chocolate and mint with just a dash of orange.


----------



## harime (Jan 13, 2014)

I had him once, my like for him slowly grew to "uhhh...". Mostly because I don't like his eyes and colorization. His hat is cute dou.


----------



## Hype (Jan 13, 2014)

He's okay, but I wouldn't want him in my town.


----------



## LovelySweetDream (Jan 13, 2014)

JaeJae said:


> Now that you mention it... I think he's pretty cute. Wouldn't mind him in my town. Not every bunny wears a hat like him



Don't you mean not just any-bunny can pull off a hat like him.......Lol

I use to have O'Hare in my town he's okay but his eyes are sorta weird, he's definitely not bad though.I mean his hat is just too awesome to let him be bad. lol


----------



## monochrom3 (Jan 13, 2014)

His mouth has a weird coloration, but other than that he's pretty cool.

Also, he puts an oversized New Years/party hat over his normal hat.


----------



## Boccages (Jan 13, 2014)

monochrom3 said:


> His mouth has a weird coloration, but other than that he's pretty cool.
> 
> Also, he puts an oversized New Years/party hat over his normal hat.



YES  That was hilarious 

Today he sent me a letter following an hide and seek game I won. In the letter he congratulated me for winning although he said he ?let me win to experience what it feels like to lose?.


----------



## Megan. (Jan 13, 2014)

I guess he's alright.. I'm not too keen on him though.


----------



## Holla (Jan 13, 2014)

Alice in Wonderland said:


> I love me some O'Hare. Like other people have mentioned, he makes me think of chocolate and mint with just a dash of orange.



Mmmmm! Love the sound of that lol!


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Jan 13, 2014)

O'Hare is great.


----------



## Ilovepasta1 (Feb 16, 2014)

I have O'hare and I am willing to trade for him!

My 2 Dreamies are Deidre and Whitney. Whitney Is my #1 Dreamie so if you can try to get her or Deirdre, O'Hare will be yours!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I had Rodney and I made a mistake of letting him go. Le Ham.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 16, 2014)

I knew the moment I saw him I loved him. He's just adorable, with that hat and pose of his.


----------



## Mary (Feb 16, 2014)

He annoys me.


----------



## Gummysaur (Feb 16, 2014)

something about his expression...he looks like he's traumatized or something. And his shirt is ugly.

But the hat and ears are adorable, I can't deny that.


----------



## MannyK (Feb 16, 2014)

He is my favorite villager in my town!


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 16, 2014)

I quite like O'Hare! He's got a completely original design that's totally to my liking. I love his little hat!
Also, I like him because he has shared similar history as the goat villager, Kidd. Both Kidd and O'Hare were originally island villagers back in the original Animal Crossing. They have both made an appearance in the same games (The original Animal crossings and now the most recent Animal Crossing (NL). To which they have both had their personality altered, such as Kidd having a Lazy personality in the first AC, only now he has a smug - much like O'Hare, only he originated with a Cranky personality instead of a Lazy one.

Also, both O'Hare and Kidd bear direct references to their species within their name, for example Kidd referencing the name of a new born goat (A kid), and O'Hare referencing a breed of rabbit (Hare). 

I also personally think that both Kidd's and O'Hare's designs are completely adorable. They are both extremely underrated villagers, and I have no clue as to why they're not very popular; it's not exactly like they've got ugly designs...


----------



## twerkstrider (Feb 17, 2014)

aaaaa i love little o'hare bear!! his house is so relaxing with the benches and i feel like i'm on a vacation! kinda miss him being a cranky mccrankster though


----------



## harime (Feb 17, 2014)

I-I don't like him much tbh, because of his colorization just doesn't suit my tastes.
His hat makes up for it though.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Feb 17, 2014)

O'Hare is cooler now that he is smug as opposed to cranky. Cranky didn't suit him before. I still don't like him that much, but I admit that he's better now than he was before.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 17, 2014)

I wanted him for my village when he was in my campsite, but then I would have 2 smugs, but that wouldn't matter because I had 10 villagers.
The hat drew me to him. heh..


----------



## Libra (Feb 17, 2014)

I had him in my campsite a few days ago, actually. I had been hoping I'd get him, but once I did, I was a bit 'meh' about him. I can't really explain why. Oh well.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Feb 17, 2014)

O'Hare is amazing. One of the best smugs!


----------

